# Amouranth: Berühmte Twitch-Streamerin erfindet neue Kategorie



## Johannes Gehrling (23. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Amouranth: Berühmte Twitch-Streamerin erfindet neue Kategorie* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Amouranth: Berühmte Twitch-Streamerin erfindet neue Kategorie*


----------



## Affenhauptmann (23. November 2021)

Was die Macht nannte sich früher Softporno. Erstaunlich wieviel Aufmerksamkeit ihr der schenkt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (23. November 2021)

Amouranth unser auf Twitch,
geheiligt werde den Name,
dein Video entstehe,
auf dem Smartphone, wie auf PC.
Unser täglich Beitrag gib uns heute.
Und vergib uns unsere Kritik,
wie auch wir vergeben unseren Kritikern.
Und führe uns nicht auf andere Seiten,
sondern erlöse uns von den restlichen Streamern.
Denn dein ist das Netz und das Twitch und die Freizügigkeit, in Ewigkeit.
Amen.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (23. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Amouranth unser auf Twitch,
> geheiligt werde den Name,
> dein Beitrag entstehe,
> auf dem Smartphone, wie auf PC.
> ...


Hahaha, zugegeben, find ich ziemlich lustig!


----------



## Neawoulf (23. November 2021)

Ich gucke ja selbst gerne ab und zu bei Twitch rein, hauptsächlich bei kleineren Streamern, und hab daher auch nichts dagegen, dass hier ab und zu mal ein paar Streamer*innen thematisiert werden. 

Aber das Ganze wird mir hier doch langsam ein bisschen zu einseitig und wirft so sicherlich auch kein gutes Licht auf Twitch oder Streaming im Allgemeinen. Bei Twitch gibt es auch ne Menge Leute, die mehr zu bieten haben, als riesige Brüste oder ADHS im Endstadium.


----------



## Shikaar (23. November 2021)

Ist das hier nur noch eine Twitch News Seite oder was soll das hier die ganze Zeit?


----------



## Wamboland (23. November 2021)

Ich schaue kaum Twitch außer evtl. mal Events oder so - da kann ich ja gleich TV schauen wenn ich mich nach dem Zeitplan Anderer richten will. Daher finde ich die News zu den Eskapaden irgendwelcher (fürs Gaming) irrelevanter Streamer einfach störend.

Aber vielleicht sollte ich auch mal in Yoga Pants Twister spielen auf Twitch, das wäre eine News wert, weil der Weltrekord für die größte Simultan-Kotz-Orgie der Welt entstehen würde. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David Benke (23. November 2021)

Ich hatte bei der Überschrift ja noch die vage Hoffnung, die Twitch-Kollegen meinten ihre Begeisterung für diese "geniale Idee" sarkastisch. Nach einem Klick auf den verlinkten Tweet habe ich jedoch jegliches Vertrauen in die Menschheit verloren...


----------



## AndPod (23. November 2021)

Shikaar schrieb:


> Ist das hier nur noch eine Twitch News Seite oder was soll das hier die ganze Zeit?


Ich hab auch mehr und mehr das Gefühl, das ich hier bei "Die Bunte - Twitch Edition" bin. Mit PC Games hat der Laden schon lange nichts mehr am Hut. Na entsprechend gibt's von mir auch keine Werbe-Views mehr.


----------



## RoteRosen (23. November 2021)

Und ein weiterer Tag mit der Prostituierten von Twitch, die die öffentliche Arbeit, der so viele Frauen weltweit nachgehen, damit diese nicht mehr als oberflächliche Sexobjekte angesehen werden, zunichte macht.

Pc-Games, toller moralischer und ethischer Standpunkt den ihr hier präsentiert. Gebt ihr noch mehr Bühne und Aufmerksamkeit, damit weiterhin Jungs/Männer denken, Frauen sind dumm und nur zum f***** da.

Ich bleibe eurer Seite jetzt erst mal eine Weile fern, da ihr hier in letzter Zeit extrem asoziale News bringt nur um Klicks zu generieren.

Denkt mal ein wenig darüber nach was euer tun und schaffen verursacht, denn Medien sind eine von 3 Formen der Indoktrinierung....Wobei, wait. Ist euch eh egal, Hauptsache ihr macht Kohle, da war ja was im Staate Dänemark.


----------



## xdave78 (23. November 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Und ein weiterer Tag mit der Prostituierten von Twitch, die die öffentliche Arbeit, der so viele Frauen weltweit nachgehen, damit diese nicht mehr als oberflächliche Sexobjekte angesehen werden, zunichte macht.





RoteRosen schrieb:


> ....extrem asoziale News bringt nur um Klicks zu generieren.


Apropos asozial...scheint doch genau dein Stil zu sein 

@Topic:
..."genial" ist jetzt nicht das Attribut, das ich primär mit Amouranth verbunden hätte...but well


----------



## Messeryocke (23. November 2021)

Oh hmmm, Kopfkratz, wann kommt die Kateogrie "Gras wachsen hören". In engen Hosen und Sport BH, auf einer grünen Wiese (kann auch Kunstrasen sein) liegen und einfach dem Gras lauschen. Sich ab und zu ein wenig drehen..Genial...
Tja - Kunstfreiheit wird sicher das Argument des Schaffens sein.


----------



## weazz1980 (23. November 2021)

Hm, und diese Dame regt sich über notgeile Neckbeards auf? Alles klar... sowas nannte man früher mal... ach, lassen wir's!


----------



## Weissbier242 (23. November 2021)

Regt euch auf warum diese Dame immer wieder hier auftaucht und schreibt aber fast 100 Kommentare unter den letzten Artikel. Mehr Also unter jedem Spieletest der letzten Jahre. Ist doch klar das da wieder solche News kommen, wird ja anscheinend so eine schnell gemachte News mehr geklickt, als ein tagelanger ausgearbeiteter Test.


----------



## Gemar (23. November 2021)

SHIT, langsam muss ich mir doch eine neue Gaming Seite suchen? 
Immer mehr fragwürdige Twitch News hier. Langsam nervt das echt, selbst wenn man die nur auf der Hauptseite sehen muss.

Aber erstmal ne Pause machen: LOGOUT -> Klick!


----------



## Athrun (23. November 2021)

Nette Kategorie. Hier ist mein Vorschlag: "Softcore-Prostitution"


----------



## RevolverOcelot (23. November 2021)

Wie wäre es mit einer neuen Kategorie bei den ganzen Computec Seiten.
Twitch Gerüchte Gossip Trashtalk.
Da könnt ihr dann jeden Tag die ganzen Twitch Meldungen reinpacken.
Bei Buffed gestern auch wieder Amourath "News"  die total Sinnlos sind. Was hat es mit MMOs usw zu tun?
Und wenn man was dagegen sagt werden die Kommentare gelöscht. 
Ihr habt es echt nötig.

Edit: Was auch auffällt ist das irgendwie nur Ihr euch so auf die ganzen Twitch Mist eingeschossen habt, auf den internationalen Seiten findet man solche "News" nicht. 
Aber gut und für sowas wollt ihr noch Geld haben das man die Seite unterstützt?


----------



## LOX-TT (23. November 2021)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Apropos asozial...scheint doch genau dein Stil zu sein


Danke, ich wollts mir verkneifen aber nun muss ich es ja nicht selbst schreiben 



RoteRosen schrieb:


> Ich bleibe eurer Seite jetzt erst mal eine Weile fern,





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demanufacture (23. November 2021)

Ernsthaft....muss diese Tittenmaus nun täglich zu sehen sein?
Gibt es keine besseren Gaming-bezogenen Themen?


----------



## KiIlBiIl (23. November 2021)

Puh, die Amouranth Werbung hier wird auch immer penetranter, jetzt schon fast Wöchentlich ein Artikel auf der Startseite über die (freundlich gesagt) Twitch-***. Steht da jemand auf die? Können wir nicht bei Games bleiben? Muss ich mir diese Sülze jetzt hier auch noch reinziehen?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (23. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Danke, ich wollts mir verkneifen aber nun muss ich es ja nicht selbst schreiben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiß nicht, ist das wirklich so einfach oder gar wünschenswert?
Glaube nicht, dass der Verlag sich dieser Meinung anschließt, wenn es um Leser geht, erstmal unabhängig von persönlichen Meinungen oder wie man zu Aussagen der- oder desjenigen steht.


----------



## MarcHammel (23. November 2021)

Genial ist das jetzt aber auch nicht, was die sich da ausgedacht hat. Twister hab ich schon als Junge gespielt. Nur halt ohne Sport-BH, auch wenn ich den aufgrund meines damaligen Körpergewichts durchaus gebraucht hätte.


----------



## Phrix (23. November 2021)

ok, es reicht. 
Die PC Games fliegt jetzt endgültig aus meiner News-Rotation. Was ihr so im Schnitt an Artikeln veröffentlicht ist qualitativ bestenfalls noch Bild Niveau.


----------



## arrgh (23. November 2021)

"Andere Streamerinnen und Streamer finden die Idee genial und zeigen sich auf Twitter beeindruckt."...

...

...


Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn @Schalkmund diese "News" erneut usergerecht aufarbeiten würde. ❤️


----------



## Schalkmund (23. November 2021)

> Amouranth: Berühmte Twitch-Streamerin erfindet neue Kategorie - "genial" sagen Kollegen​



*Genie und Wahnsinn liegen nah bei einander.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tollwütiges Pferd ruiniert Kindergeburtstag. 


*Lesen mehr auf PCGAmes.de*


----------



## arrgh (23. November 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> *Genie und Wahnsinn liegen nah bei einander.*


Danke, mein Guter! 😉


----------



## Leonidas1982 (23. November 2021)

Lese hier seit vielen Jahren still und heimlich mit und muss schon sagen, dass die Anzahl der Kommentare hier deutlich höher sind als zB in vielen anderen Gaming News.... Vl sollte mandie Website in "Streaming&Bissl Games" umbenennen, da  (Anhang der Reaktionsdichte der Kommentare) wohl mehr Interesse an hübschen Streamerinnen besteht als an Games


----------



## rp12439 (23. November 2021)

ich sag nichts mehr


----------



## fud1974 (23. November 2021)

Es geht noch besser.

PCGames Twitter Feed aktuell:

(Seriously, ich dachte erst an eine Parodie auf die aktuellen Geschehnisse als jemand das mir mitteilte):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strauchritter (23. November 2021)

"Ja, die beiden!" 

Zitat und Credits gehen an @Zybba


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2021)

Welche denn ? Die linke oder die rechte ???


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, den rechten oder den linken Streamer auf dem Bild ... die Qual der Wahl 🤣


----------



## RevolverOcelot (23. November 2021)

Wird wirklich mal die Zeit seinen Account zu löschen.
PCGames oder eher damals PSZone war die erste Seite/Forum wo ich meinen Account erstellt hatte, irgendwann aber eher bei PCGames hängen geblieben, aber so wie es sich weiter entwickelt lohnt es sich nicht da zu bleiben.
Gefühlt nur noch Bild Niveau Meldungen.


----------



## Zybba (23. November 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> "Ja, die beiden!"
> 
> Zitat und Credits gehen an @Zybba


Jetzt hast du mich auf diesem Weg in den Thread hier gelockt! 
Hatte ihn bisher extra nicht angeklickt.


----------



## McDrake (23. November 2021)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Wird wirklich mal die Zeit seinen Account zu löschen.
> PCGames oder eher damals PSZone war die erste Seite/Forum wo ich meinen Account erstellt hatte, irgendwann aber eher bei PCGames hängen geblieben, aber so wie es sich weiter entwickelt lohnt es sich nicht da zu bleiben.
> Gefühlt nur noch Bild Niveau Meldungen.


Bin auch immer öfters  in Gedanken dabei, mir eine längere Foren/PCG-Pause zu verordnen.


----------



## Wubaron (23. November 2021)

Und währenddessen ballert die gamestar ein Sonderheft zum Landwirtschaft Simulator raus. Wann gabs denn von pcg ein Sonderheft? Auch sonst findet man da nicht so Schrott News. Kann nur andere wiederholen, wird das hier jetzt die BILD im Gaming Bereich?


----------



## michinebel (23. November 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Und währenddessen ballert die gamestar ein Sonderheft zum Landwirtschaft Simulator raus. Wann gabs denn von pcg ein Sonderheft? Auch sonst findet man da nicht so Schrott News. Kann nur andere wiederholen, wird das hier jetzt die BILD im Gaming Bereich?


Zum FF14 Addon Endwalker gibt es ein Sonderheft.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. November 2021)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Regt euch auf warum diese Dame immer wieder hier auftaucht und schreibt aber fast 100 Kommentare unter den letzten Artikel. Mehr Also unter jedem Spieletest der letzten Jahre. Ist doch klar das da wieder solche News kommen, wird ja anscheinend so eine schnell gemachte News mehr geklickt, als ein tagelanger ausgearbeiteter Test.


Kein Grund, es trotzdem nicht zu tun, jedenfalls nicht in dieser Frequenz.
Und du? „Regst“ dich nicht drüber auf, schreibst aber auch was…wohl eine Win-Win-Situation. Das Konzept scheint aufzugehen. 


Wubaron schrieb:


> Und währenddessen ballert die gamestar ein Sonderheft zum Landwirtschaft Simulator raus. Wann gabs denn von pcg ein Sonderheft? Auch sonst findet man da nicht so Schrott News. Kann nur andere wiederholen, wird das hier jetzt die BILD im Gaming Bereich?


Brauchst du wirklich mehrere Sonderhefte zu einem Landwirtschafts-Simulator? Ich meine, braucht man überhaupt eins dafür? 😜


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. November 2021)

Ich bepiss mich vor Lachen ( evtl. auch ne neue Kategorie bei Twitch)  Schlimmer geht immer 

In den 50ern nannte man das einfach " Gummihosentwist"


----------



## wind1945 (24. November 2021)

Es ist traurig was aus der Menschheit geworden ist und Ich bin sprachlos wenn für so einen geistigen Dünnschiss eine News geschrieben wird. 
Gruß


----------



## Weissbier242 (24. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Kein Grund, es trotzdem nicht zu tun, jedenfalls nicht in dieser Frequenz.
> Und du? „Regst“ dich nicht drüber auf, schreibst aber auch was…wohl eine Win-Win-Situation. Das Konzept scheint aufzugehen.


Doch, wenn der Artikel so viel geklickt wird und dann noch kommentiert, zeigt das der Redaktion die von Klicks lebt, los lass das noch ausnutzen, ist nicht schön aber völlig nachvollziehbar. Gleiches was bei New World am Anfang, war halt das heiße Thema. Ich Reg mich ja nicht auf, weiß nicht wo du das raus liest  
Ich finde es auch nicht unbedingt schön, aber Ich muss es ja nicht anklicken, wenn doch ist es meine eigene Entscheidung und Ich hab im Büro viel Zeit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2021)

Ihr seht das alles so falsch. In Wahrheit macht Amouranth Tennis-Videos. Guckt doch mal genauer hin, sie hält doch immer die Bälle in die Kamera. 
Und einen kräftigen Schlag hat sie doch auch.


----------



## Strauchritter (24. November 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du mich auf diesem Weg in den Thread hier gelockt!
> Hatte ihn bisher extra nicht angeklickt.


Klar, wir müssen die Kommentare pushen! Wollen wir doch auch in Zukunft uns weiterhin an derart qualitativ hochwertigen und investigativ recherchierten Meilensteine des Spielejournalismus laben und erquicken!

Ne, aber jetzt mal Tacheles: Der Grund warum ich noch hier bin ist die Community und vereinzelte Tests. 
Den Rest, insbesondere seit Amonamarth die PCG offensichtlich aufgekauft hat, kann sich ja so langsam wirklich keiner mehr guten Gewissens antun. 
Sollte allerdings das Ziel sein die BILD unter den Gamingwebsites zu werden, dann kann ich euch beruhigen. 
Der Weg dahin ist nicht mehr weit. 

An die Community: Was haltet ihr von einem Twitchratespiel aka Bingo? 
Jeder sagt am Vorabend voraus zu welchem genialen Twitchthema und oder Streamer*in ein Artikel am Folgetag erscheint?
Ich fang an!

Asmongoldie sagt irgendwas über wahlweise FinalFantasy, WoW oder New World.
Amonamarth findet neue Wege ihre sexuellen Reize so zu präsentieren, dass es haarscharf an einen Twitchbann vorbeischrammt.
Streamer*in XYZ sagt/meint/will das Spiel/Serie/Film/Musiker anders zu sein hat oder geil ist wie er sie es ist.

An dieser Stelle bitte Hans Landa vor eurem inneren Auge erscheinen lassen: BINGO!


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. November 2021)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Doch, wenn der Artikel so viel geklickt wird und dann noch kommentiert, zeigt das der Redaktion die von Klicks lebt, los lass das noch ausnutzen, ist nicht schön aber völlig nachvollziehbar. Gleiches was bei New World am Anfang, war halt das heiße Thema. Ich Reg mich ja nicht auf, weiß nicht wo du das raus liest
> Ich finde es auch nicht unbedingt schön, aber Ich muss es ja nicht anklicken, wenn doch ist es meine eigene Entscheidung und Ich hab im Büro viel Zeit.


Ja, hab ich doch geschrieben, dass du dich nicht aufregst. Lies noch mal nach. Natürlich lebt man auch davon, aber das einzige Argument, nämlich „man muss es ja nicht anklicken“, ist nun auch langsam mal abgenutzt und ist in Wahrheit gar kein Argument, sondern eine relativ billige Ausrede für die Verbreitung von Schund.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2021)

DavidBenke schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei der Überschrift ja noch die vage Hoffnung, die Twitch-Kollegen meinten ihre Begeisterung für diese "geniale Idee" sarkastisch. Nach einem Klick auf den verlinkten Tweet habe ich jedoch jegliches Vertrauen in die Menschheit verloren...


Da bist du schon weiter als ich. Ich hatte noch die leichte Hoffnung, es würde sich wirklich um eine interessante wenn auch nicht unbedingt "geniale" Idee handeln ...


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. November 2021)

Wenn die wenigstens mal richtigen Pr0n machen würde. Das würde ich mir vielleicht sogar anschauen.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (24. November 2021)

Das ist doch nicht neu. Das gibt es schon seit Jahren auf Chaturbate.



RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Wird wirklich mal die Zeit seinen Account zu löschen.


Also ich bin nur per Zufall hier registriert. Ich habe mich bei PCGH registriert und dann festgestellt, dass der Account auch hier geht. Eventuell also vorher prüfen, ob du dort auch aktiv bist mit dem gleichen Account.


----------



## arrgh (24. November 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> An die Community: Was haltet ihr von einem Twitchratespiel aka Bingo?
> Jeder sagt am Vorabend voraus zu welchem genialen Twitchthema und oder Streamer*in ein Artikel am Folgetag erscheint?
> Ich fang an!


Finde ich gut! So erstelle er doch einen entsprechenden Thread dazu!


----------



## Toni (24. November 2021)

In der neuen PCGC-Podcast Folge werden mit Maria übrigens auch Fragen dazu besprochen, warum wir diese Art von News machen


----------



## Chemenu (24. November 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Klar, wir müssen die Kommentare pushen! Wollen wir doch auch in Zukunft uns weiterhin an derart qualitativ hochwertigen und investigativ recherchierten Meilensteine des Spielejournalismus laben und erquicken!
> 
> Ne, aber jetzt mal Tacheles: Der Grund warum ich noch hier bin ist die Community und vereinzelte Tests.
> Den Rest, insbesondere seit Amonamarth die PCG offensichtlich aufgekauft hat, kann sich ja so langsam wirklich keiner mehr guten Gewissens antun.
> ...


Gut gemeint aber viel zu unspezifisch. So ist es ja unfair. Das ist als würde man beim Lottospielen auf 6 Zahlen zwischen 1 und 49 tippen.


----------



## MarcoKaribik (24. November 2021)

Manche Frauen nutzen halt ihren Körper. Das ist nicht neu. Sie ist ja auch wirklich ne hübsche. Den Hype verstehe ich dennoch nicht, da man im Internet weitaus schärfers serviert bekommt, hab ich mal gehört, von einem Freund.


----------



## derboehsevincent (24. November 2021)

Aber 4Players macht zu...dabei wäre es wohl wirklich langsam Zeit, dass hier der Hammer fällt. Die Hälfte der Artikel wird doch eh nur vom Computer generiert. Soviel Blödsinnstext, Werbung und Clickbait wie  hier pro Tag generiert wird, kann sich doch keiner ausdenken? Was sagt denn eigentlich der schwachmatische SuperStreamer, den Ihr sonst zu COD Themen hochhaltet, zu dem Thema?


----------



## villeneuve (28. November 2021)

PC Games ist echt im Keller angekommen. Glückwunsch an die Verantwortlichen, toll gemacht!


----------



## Erudal (30. November 2021)

Butterfaces haben den Vorteil, dass geile Single Goblins, Männer mit unattraktiver Partnerin oder overdosed Teen Jungs die a Himmeln. Wenn es irgendwann nicht mehr mit Mainstream Streams funktioniert, gibt es Onlyfans, wo sich Diese Art von Frauen noch ordentlich Geld bekommen, ohne Talent oder irgendwas zu haben. An die ganzen  Fanboy cucks: es gibt genug nackte Frauen im Inet zum Hobeln, warum unbedingt diesen untalentierten Geld ins Maul stopfen?


----------

